# Say Happy Diwali



## Batistabomb (Nov 6, 2007)

my friends happy diwali to all of you,i pray this diwali must ligthen your lives


----------



## nvidia (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah.. HAPPY DIWALI


----------



## Pathik (Nov 6, 2007)

Happy Diwali


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 6, 2007)

Happy Diwali.
Light up the skies guys.

Regards,
ray


----------



## talkingcomet (Nov 6, 2007)

happy diwali!!!!


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 6, 2007)

Happy Diwali to all members.

*img.123greetings.com/eventsnew/eoct_diwali_diyas/8455-003-68-1062.gif


----------



## abinesh (Nov 6, 2007)

happy diwali ppl !!


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 6, 2007)

Isn't it a day away? Anyways, A VERY HAPPY DIWALI!!


----------



## RCuber (Nov 6, 2007)

yea its a day away .. BTW What are you guys buying this Diwali?


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 6, 2007)

HAPPY DIWALI TO EVERYONE


@charan...lol...not sure what am gona buy but am sure gona gift maslf with a new change in masfl.....whats up with u guys...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 6, 2007)

Happy Diwali.


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2007)

happy Diwali to all of u.

And contribute less to noise and sound pollution.


----------



## azzu (Nov 6, 2007)

Happy Diwali Frnd's
Njoy


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 6, 2007)

happy diwali.
jam ke patake phodo.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 6, 2007)

Happy Deepavali/Diwali to All


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 6, 2007)

happy diwali


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 6, 2007)

Happy diwali! Have a blast... but safely 

*My request*: We being educated and _civilized_, please *dont* lit too much of *crackers*... that can produce a lot of air pollution.. just for tradition... lit a *few* and stop burning all the box.... PLEASE


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 6, 2007)

^^
right.
it must be taken care of that pollution is not there but enjoyment is.


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 6, 2007)

yeah Happy Diwali all 

..I'm just waiting to attack me mum's kitchen, going home now in bus, posting from mobile..ah,I can feel the warmth of them dishes in this cold night...


----------



## sachin_kothari (Nov 6, 2007)

Happy Diwali guys.
Enjoy...


----------



## chicha (Nov 6, 2007)

from the past 4-5 years my exams are playing spoil soprt, to diwali and holi.   


But the sprit can not be killed.
have a nice and safe and responsible dewali.
Festival of lights, light up your mood, soul, not the atmosphere.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 6, 2007)

happy diwali to all
may you enjoy the festive season and the exam season for most too


----------



## Count Dracula (Nov 6, 2007)

Happy Diwali to all of you 

I am going to buy :-
A cell phone (N73ME or W610i or W810i)
A new comp
Paint my house
Buy gold, Lol (Dhanteras or w/e it is)


----------



## RCuber (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ thats a list


----------



## prasad_den (Nov 6, 2007)

Advance Diwali wishes to all.. May this version of Diwali load everyone with all joy and eject all the troubles and sorrow..


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 7, 2007)

Happy Crazy Diwali


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 7, 2007)

SHUBH DIPAWALI to all of u 

I have already bought ROKR E6 dis time and going to do some clothes shopping too tomorrow  

crackers ---> iwas very fond of them in bachpan but ab patakhe fodne ka mann bhi nahin karta


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 7, 2007)

*www.indolinks.com/websights/diwali/fireworks2.jpg

Happy Diwali to all Forum members.
Enjoy the festival of light.


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Nov 7, 2007)

Happy Diwali..............


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2007)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> crackers ---> iwas very fond of them in bachpan but ab patakhe fodne ka mann bhi nahin karta



same here


----------



## din (Nov 7, 2007)

Diwali tomo (thursday) or day after tomo (friday) ?

Or it is different in south India and north ?

Confused ...


----------



## Hustlerr (Nov 7, 2007)

Happy Diwali to All Digitians


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 7, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> Diwali tomo (thursday) or day after tomo (friday) ?
> 
> Or it is different in south India and north ?
> 
> Confused ...



Day after 2morrow.


----------



## din (Nov 7, 2007)

Hmm, then its tomo here in Kerala ! Weired


----------



## praka123 (Nov 7, 2007)

yes.also diwali is not as colorful as in other south indian states and rest of the country.only few minority communities celebrates it here esp tamil brahmans,konkanis,north indians etc. 

the date change is may be due to malayalam calender which in kerala follows now :1183 Vrischikam.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 7, 2007)

ya but in north india here (delhi,gurgaon,aligarh etc) diwali is very dhoom dhadaka + mithai + all the fun


----------



## crystal_pup (Nov 7, 2007)

*A VERY HAPPY DIWALI TO ALL DIGIT'ians...  *

*Cheers!!!*


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Nov 7, 2007)

Happy Deepawali Buddies.....


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Nov 7, 2007)

Happy Diwali to all the members...... enjoy the week.....


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2007)

yeah u got to be in north India to celebrate this festival, i miss those days


----------



## vish786 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Happy diwali to all, enjoy to extreme.*


			
				Charan said:
			
		

> yea its a day away .. BTW What are you guys buying this Diwali?


bought 5 pairs of clothes.  & thinking of giving gift 2 bro.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 8, 2007)

Happy Diwali to you all 



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> bought 5 pairs of clothes.  & thinking of giving gift 2 bro.



I read it as "thinking of giving gift 2 YOU bro"


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 8, 2007)

Happy Kali Chaudas 
shhhhhhhh akele raat ko bahar mat nikal na


----------



## vish786 (Nov 8, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> Happy Diwali to you all
> 
> 
> 
> I read it as "thinking of giving gift 2 YOU bro"



Naah... . , i meant, clothes r for me. ... & will bring something else for bro.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Nov 8, 2007)

Happy Diwali to everyone.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 8, 2007)

Deepavaliya Harthika Shubhashayagallu!

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2145/1913028581_099b878664_o.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2133/1913025269_75e8909b5c_o.jpg

Sorry for the huge pics.. i uploaded specially for u guys!


----------



## RCuber (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the pics giga


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 8, 2007)

u r welcome bro


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 8, 2007)

Happy Diwali to everyone


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 8, 2007)

deepavaliya harthika shubhashayagalu infra!


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 8, 2007)

happy dipawali


----------



## santu_29 (Nov 9, 2007)

Happy Deepawali
दिपावलि कि हर्दिक शुभ्काम्नाये


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Nov 9, 2007)

Happy and prosperous diwali to all digit members ,moderators nd Admins

May happiness & contentment fill your life


----------



## mehulved (Nov 9, 2007)

Happy Diwali to everyone.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 9, 2007)

Happy Diwali to everyone.


----------



## Apollo (Nov 9, 2007)

Happy Diwali, guys! 

Stay good, keep it clean, and no loud crackers. Cheers!


----------



## prateek_san (Nov 9, 2007)

Happy Diwali to everyone.........have a blast of time everyone......


----------



## shantanu (Nov 9, 2007)

Happy Deepawali to everyone.. may god give you lots of joy in you life...


----------



## prakhar18 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Happy Diwali*

HAPPY DIWALI !!   
Thaadaam ke turrromb


----------



## Pathik (Nov 9, 2007)

happyyy diwaliii


----------



## blueshift (Nov 9, 2007)

Happy Diwali to all my fellow Digit-ians here.


I made this wallpaper art in photoshop. Please do comment on it.
*img143.imageshack.us/img143/7994/wpg5snl7.th.jpg


----------



## jatt (Nov 9, 2007)

Happy Diwali To All My Friends Here On Digit And All Indians Also To Them Who Are Abroad.have A Nice Day.

ਸਾਰੇ ਭਾਰਤੀਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਦਵਾਲੀ ਦੀਆਂ ਲੱਖ-ਲੱਖ ਵਧਾਈਆਂ


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 9, 2007)

@blueshift-Very nicely done.I loaded it as my wallpaper.
I think it's a Vista diwali.(The background u used is of vista colour scheme)


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 9, 2007)

Happy Diwali!


----------



## hemant_mathur (Nov 9, 2007)

Happy Diwali to all.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 9, 2007)

blueshift said:
			
		

> Happy Diwali to all my fellow Digit-ians here.
> 
> 
> I made this wallpaper art in photoshop. Please do comment on it.
> *img143.imageshack.us/img143/7994/wpg5snl7.th.jpg



hey good work bro 
really nice diwali wallpaper..
aaj ka mera msn display pic tumahara diwali wallpaper rahega  thx
haapy diwali 

Happy Diwali to all 
have a cracking time


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 9, 2007)

@ blushift, Excellent Art


----------



## skghosh44 (Nov 9, 2007)

Happy Dewali & Kalipuja to all digit forum member as well guest members.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 9, 2007)

Seasons Greetings
--
Is there a site to check the pollution levels in the city day before/after?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 9, 2007)

blueshift said:
			
		

> Happy Diwali to all my fellow Digit-ians here.
> 
> 
> I made this wallpaper art in photoshop. Please do comment on it.
> *img143.imageshack.us/img143/7994/wpg5snl7.th.jpg


Good one.
Ok you have used.
Filters-Render-Fibers
Gradients
and 
Vector Brushes hehe 
Happy Diwali again bhaiyon aur unki behano.


----------



## nix (Nov 11, 2007)

i hope you guys have not burnt crackers too much and polluted the atmosphere...
i have been telling everyone i meet not to burst many crackers... its choking the nature. air smells toxic and ground shakes everytime a green bomb goes off...its really bad..i hope bombs are banned.


----------



## Nav11aug (Nov 11, 2007)

Happy Diwali


----------



## subratabera (Nov 11, 2007)

I know it's late but...

Happy Diwali to you all...


----------



## vivekrules (Nov 11, 2007)

ApY DiWaLI !! FRENZ !!! .....


----------

